# fester Rotationswinkel



## SegFault (10. Dez 2008)

Hallo nochmal.

Hoffe dafür gibts eine lösung. Aber wäre mir neu wenn nicht.
Wie kann ich einen festen Rotationswinkel um eine bestimmte Achse setzen?
Also nicht sagen drehe um Achse X jetzt um 12° sondern setze das Objekt jetzt auf eine Winkel von 12 ° um die X Achse. also sozusagen vom 0° ausgehend für diese Achse. Dabei sollen natürlich alle anderen Achsen so bleiben wie sie vorher waren. 

LG, Heiko


----------



## Marco13 (11. Dez 2008)

TransformGroup mit Rotation um 12° an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## SegFault (11. Dez 2008)

Wie ist das gemeint, entweder hinterlassen die schlaflosen Nächte sehr tiefe Spuren aber ich kriegs nicht hin.

Hier mein Beispielcode der aber nicht funktioniert weil er die alten Y und Z rotationen überschreibt.


```
public void setAngleX(double val)
    {
        Transform3D currot = new Transform3D();
        tg.getTransform(currot);
        currot.rotX(val);
        tg.setTransform(currot);
        
//        if ( curXAngle < val)
//        {
//            rotX(val-curXAngle);
//        }
//        else
//        {
//            rotX(2*Math.PI-(curXAngle-val));
//        }
        
    }
```


----------



## SegFault (11. Dez 2008)

Jo es hat gefunzt danke, das nenne ich Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Hab jetzt das mit den Transformknoten eher verstanden als in den ganzen Vorlesungen. RIESIGES DANKESCHÖN
damit wurden mir viele Probleme abgenommen.


----------



## Marco13 (11. Dez 2008)

Mist  :x Das war keine Absicht. Eigentlich wollte ich durch die betont knappe Antwort darauf hinweisen, dass deine Frage nicht genügend Grundlagen für eine vernünftige Antwort liefert...  :roll:  :wink: 
(Auf Basis des geposteten Codeschnipsels und des Hinweises hätte man zumindest noch dazusagen können, dass du zusätzlich zu 'tg' noch eine weitere TransformGroup brauchst....)


----------

